# SCHMALKENDER MOORHEAD anyone know of any breeders?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really think this breed is beautiful, I have seen very few photos and a few art prints of them but can not even find a photo online of one right now. their are some on eggbid right now, but for 4 birds, I would only want a pair to start with as funds are low. It is on the rare breeds list and I would like to breed some to keep them going. Does anyone who attends shows know of a good breeder of these?.....spelling... Schmalkaldeners is the right spelling. ok I did find this art print of some. link 
http://personal.riverusers.com/~isulich2/Images/Schmachaldener-Group.jpg


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Breeders*

Try:

Scott Amo
Cement City, MI
[email protected],com
734-330-0996

Ed Dowczek
Brunswick Hills, OH
[email protected]
440-667-6772

Good luck


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newday said:


> Try:
> 
> Scott Amo
> Cement City, MI
> ...


thank you newday, much appreciated.


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Stan Ryan in Upstate NY, Imported bloodlines in all colors....Address is on NPA websote, he is a district director.

The following three are all Western Fantaiol Club members, go to the WFC website for contavt info. 

Dennis Soares, San Bernardino, CA. Several colors, championship stock.

Dennis Lawrence, Visalia, CA

Larry Rosales, Hesperia CA. (760) 947-4641


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> Stan Ryan in Upstate NY, Imported bloodlines in all colors....Address is on NPA websote, he is a district director.
> 
> The following three are all Western Fantaiol Club members, go to the WFC website for contavt info.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that info, perhaps I will find some after all. Thank you.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

Here is a link to a nice picture of Schmalkaldener Mohrenkoepfe or Schmalkalden Moorheads. Schmalkalden is the name of a small town in Germany in Thuringia, in the former eastern part of Germany.

http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/11607252

rook


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

rook said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a link to a nice picture of Schmalkaldener Mohrenkoepfe or Schmalkalden Moorheads. Schmalkalden is the name of a small town in Germany in Thuringia, in the former eastern part of Germany.
> 
> ...


oh cool, arn't they pretty. thanks for the link. I love to see anything out there on these guys.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I have one Schmalkaldener cock. I lost his mate earlier this year unfortunately... But now he is breeding with my pure white female plentinckx homer! I wonder what those would look like... I believe I bought the pair from Paul Lepinski. He is a very nice man and might have some. I can give you his email if you like.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pixy said:


> I have one Schmalkaldener cock. I lost his mate earlier this year unfortunately... But now he is breeding with my pure white female plentinckx homer! I wonder what those would look like... I believe I bought the pair from Paul Lepinski. He is a very nice man and might have some. I can give you his email if you like.


Thanks, yes I would like his email....so how do you like this breed? I hear they are shy or skittish, not that I care because they are so beautiful and I have a peacful uncrowded loft. obviously he gets along with other breeds so thats good.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I really like the moorheads. They're so beautiful and one of the highlights of my collection. I really enjoy having him (sadly only him). He is a little skittish. The thing is that he is practically blind beacuse of his hood so for some reason he doesnt seem to be bothered too much by the other pigeons and the other pigeons dont seem to bother him too much either. I think they just find him strange. I mean, he can see, but he just doesnt have strong peripheral. I would encourage you to get some! They're soooo beautiful. He's like the icing on my pigeon cake (and a good father!)


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> Thanks, yes I would like his email....so how do you like this breed? I hear they are shy or skittish, not that I care because they are so beautiful and I have a peacful uncrowded loft. obviously he gets along with other breeds so thats good.


Never owned any myself, but had a friend that had a four pair maany years ago, and they all nested next to each other in a large loft, and all roosted on the same perch. They aren't particularly skittish as I remember, but they are VERY clannish. They seem to stick together almost all the time, even single birds. I think if pixy got another Scmalk hen, his cock would leave the homer and almost instantly mate with the newcomer!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> Never owned any myself, but had a friend that had a four pair maany years ago, and they all nested next to each other in a large loft, and all roosted on the same perch. They aren't particularly skittish as I remember, but they are VERY clannish. They seem to stick together almost all the time, even single birds. I think if pixy got another Scmalk hen, his cock would leave the homer and almost instantly mate with the newcomer!


That is interesting, my goal is to have a pair of each color.so that is at least 8 birds. I really want to keep a rare breed going and do my part. wish me luck!


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not a big eggbid fan, but:

Blue hen, and the person has a black pair available too apparently.

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1239211255


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, and here's another guy:

"Excellent quality black Suabians from imported Danish stock. Schmalkaldeners from imported German stock. Rare Blue Bernhardiners Magpies. Tony (951)769-8389 or [email protected]"

Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

karijo said:


> Oh, and here's another guy:
> 
> "Excellent quality black Suabians from imported Danish stock. Schmalkaldeners from imported German stock. Rare Blue Bernhardiners Magpies. Tony (951)769-8389 or [email protected]"
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks karijo, yes I saw that hen on eggbid and she is miss marked, has white on the head, so I did not go for it. I have emailed with Tony and he will have some in the fall, I did email another nice fella, ED who will have a pair in a few weeks or so of the moorhead(black head) variety, so I hope that works out. I think I should start with as good of birds I can afford, and not start with the miss marked ones, when it comes to the muffs though I'm not as picky, just want well marked birds for now....Im very excited about picking this breed as my rare breed project....I'll learn alot Im sure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

I know that that guy Stan Ryan in Upstate NY always has alot of them on eggbid at the end of the year ,dont recall how much they were or how well marked they were though but I know he has a lot of different color varieties though...
Stan Ryan Jr.
14 Ryan Road
North Branch, NY 12766
845.482.3715
email: [email protected]

p.s. hes the District Two Director of the National Pigeon Association


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I know that that guy Stan Ryan in Upstate NY always has alot of them on eggbid at the end of the year ,dont recall how much they were or how well marked they were though but I know he has a lot of different color varieties though...
> Stan Ryan Jr.
> 14 Ryan Road
> North Branch, NY 12766
> ...


Thanks again Lakota, I will give him a ring or email. I know they are going to be pricey, but I have been saving for a pair to start with and then go from there......


----------

